# Couriers philippines delegate files to abroad



## princezwantsu (Nov 30, 2013)

Do you happen to know whether there arecouriers that can be delegated to claim my files at the embassy and that can be encharged to deliver it to Italy, once it gets ready?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Use LBC and they have a delivery contract with DHL most everywhere else...


----------

